# At last they came out!



## Mattuk

A small group of 6 came out this evening, a doe and fawn, 2 year old doe's and 2 prickets. Something startled them as they all jumped a couple of yards right as I was going to neck the first pricket so I had to slam one in its chest. Didn't get a chance on the second one. That should of been a double! This is the group I've been seeing on the trail camera.


----------



## Antlerz22

I presume you have a large freezer, at your rate of harvest you'll be knee deep in venison!


----------



## Mattuk

No he's keeping the other one company in the game dealers chiller!


----------



## Antlerz22

Okay Im a bit confused, are you having someone process it for you specifically, or is it where it can be sold to the public legally? Or is it a place that butchers it for you as well as stores it? We dont have "game dealers", nor is a game animal legal for sale. But we do have butchers and also deer processors who will quarter etc.. your harvest and charge for that processing/butchering but not for the meat which was you the hunters originally.


----------



## Mattuk

We can sell deer to registered game dealers over here, they either process the carcass themselves or then sell it on to a processor who then brakes it down to go into what ever sector of the market they deal in.


----------



## El Gato Loco

At the rate you put 'em down, I guess it's good to have a good supply chain!


----------



## Mattuk

Well I do my best Chris!


----------



## Mattuk

Here's the pair of them, I put some maize in this after noon. I might still be able to pick the other one up.









They really are a pair of poor heads.


----------



## youngdon

Like Richard would say "Choot 'em"


----------



## Mattuk

Have a look at the other one in 'This Seasons Account Open' thats a better pricket.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

CONGRADS " WAY TO SHOOT'EM DEAD----------------SB


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Skip.


----------



## youngdon

That is a much nicer deer in the other thread.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes but I like these menil coats better than the black phase.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Heck yeah! Seeing everything you are doing is giving me the bug bad Matt! I need to get out and do something myself.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you DM, I'm waiting to see some of your success too!


----------



## Mattuk

The other one's back and will another pricket!


----------



## youngdon

You better cull that buck Matt, he's daring you...


----------



## Mattuk

Well if you say so Don who am I to disagree!


----------



## youngdon

I can see it in his eyes.


----------



## Mattuk

I hope to be in there tonight with Roberta.


----------



## CO204yoter

hey matt if i can ever get back over to the uk i would love to go on a hunt with you


----------



## Mattuk

I'm sure we could work something out if you were over. How's your back?

We are in the seat now!


----------



## CO204yoter

back is still fubarred but i am gonna power throughand maybe we could get you and your better half over here for a hunt


----------



## Mattuk

One day we'll make it out there. I'm sorry to here that your back's not getting any better.


----------



## Mattuk

This little sod came out 15 minutes after we left the seat!









I know its a crap photo but you can make out a black pricket with crap little button antlers. That was this morning, not seen him before.


----------



## JTKillough

For some reason, I sure like the sound of "game dealer". I think the folks back east could surely use a fellow of that sort, what with the economy as it is. You could legally buy X amount of whitetail tags, fill said tags and sell the take to a USDA approved game dealer, who would process the meat and turn a profit selling the meat to individuals whom find themselves in the rears because of the poor economy. A win/win situation. It lets ol' Joe hunt his butt off (which is not such a bad thing) and turn a profit. Bob the game dealer, puts in a little work and turns a profit. And Betty, the out of work single mom can buy choice cuts of venison at a decent price, provided Bob doesn't get greedy and raise prices, do to the bad economy. Hmmmmm. Course, once you get the government (USDA) involved, you have sky rocketing costs and crazy regulations and ......oh well, sorry bout your luck, Betty!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

+1 JT


----------



## Mattuk

I should of been sat in this seat this morning but missed my alarm!







Oh look 2 pricket out in front of it this morning. Bleeping bleep bleep!!


----------



## youngdon

The dark phase is looking for you.


----------



## Mattuk

The pair of them have weedy horrible heads. I will be there in the morning!


----------



## Mattuk

I just popped in to put a little bit of maize down and that black pricket was stood to the left of the seat watching me!!


----------

